# Another (shop) knife



## Tclem (Dec 5, 2015)

well I've been working on this one along with that last one for a week. I still suck as getting that secondary bevel. Think that is my sharpening problem as I can take any of my store bought knives and get them a lot sharper. Put blade under magnifying glass and bevel appears to be center so I think I'm getting the same angle on both sides. Only had a good belt up to 400 grit so I'm still working on getting the blade a lot cleaner. But anyway I ain't quoting @Kevin lol. One day I'll make one good enough to send you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 5, 2015)

Your shop must be getting overwhelmed with shop knives. You should send that one this way to see how it will handle the cold in my shop.

All joking aside, I really like the shape of your knives. They look very comfortable and as you keep getting closer and closer to what you feel is acceptable please put me on your waiting list.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 5, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Your shop must be getting overwhelmed with shop knives. You should send that one this way to see how it will handle the cold in my shop.
> 
> All joking aside, I really like the shape of your knives. They look very comfortable and as you keep getting closer and closer to what you feel is acceptable please put me on your waiting list.


Yeah I have a shop knife on every bench. Lol. I like this fell of the knife. I know I need to try some others. Tom send me an email with a bunch of designs and I have a few drawn out but goin. To just work this design until I'm satisfied and ready to move forward.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2015)

Can you lower your speed on grinder. Very important that you don't overheat the steel when grinding secondary bevel. 
I don't do it on grinder, I use sharpening stones but will switch to grinder when I make a new one.
Shape of handle looked from above its not right, look at your palm, your hand... Would it be more comfortable if it is round in the middle?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Can you lower your speed on grinder. Very important that you don't overheat the steel when grinding secondary bevel.
> I don't do it on grinder, I use sharpening stones but will switch to grinder when I make a new one.
> Shape of handle looked from above its not right, look at your palm, your hand... Would it be more comfortable if it is round in the middle?


Yes I have variable speed I will do that. Are you taking about how the handles go in ? I go to aggressive sanding. Or are you talking about the curved shape of the steel


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2015)

Wood shape looked from above, let me find some photo


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Wood shape looked from above, let me find some photo


Yeah I dug in a little to far on one side while sanding so I just had to go with it from there. It was not suppose to go in that far. Just a little bit


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

Molokai said:


> View attachment 92420


Ahhhhh yeah I tried to do something like that but not as far back. I will back it up on the next one. Thanks for all the help. Just wait one day I will post a picture of a good looking knife. Lol


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 6, 2015)

Well as long as it's get on the list time.....ummmm were dose a fella put his mark..........G -Maney - Christmas ! You guys do some nice work !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2015)

I see Paxton becoming a lil ninja knife thrower in the not so distant future

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I see Paxton becoming a lil ninja knife thrower in the not so distant future


He already is saying daddy knife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 6, 2015)

Bellying in the scales near the middle the handle will make the handle uncomfortable to use. What we call a palm swell is what we call it when the center of the handle is slightly fatter in the middle. Take a ball of clay and squeeze it in your hand then look at the shape. That is the shape most comfortable for long use and will help keep your hand from sliding when the handle is slippery with blood or such. When you sell a knife, there is a certain amount of liability involved, that is why I use guards or some kind of stop. People, now days, want to sue for little or nothings and cut ligaments and tendon arn't little or nothing. All ways keep this in mind when you are designing a knife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Bellying in the scales near the middle the handle will make the handle uncomfortable to use. What we call a palm swell is what we call it when the center of the handle is slightly fatter in the middle. Take a ball of clay and squeeze it in your hand then look at the shape. That is the shape most comfortable for long use and will help keep your hand from sliding when the handle is slippery with blood or such. When you sell a knife, there is a certain amount of liability involved, that is why I use guards or some kind of stop. People, now days, want to sue for little or nothings and cut ligaments and tendon arn't little or nothing. All ways keep this in mind when you are designing a knife.


Thanks Robert. I'lL back the next ones up. I got a little crazy with the sander.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2015)

Tony, I could use a Shop Knife if you want to dispose of one. For real.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tony, I could use a Shop Knife if you want to dispose of one. For real.


I'll have plenty to choose from

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

